# Spider Creepers



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Made these guys a few years back and never posted pics. One of the first original props that I ever made. Foam skulls, wire and Great Stuff.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

I want one!!!! Wonder if you could use spray foam from can.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Could you imagine what it would be like if these guys were motorized and could chase ToTs across the lawn? On a dark night, they would freak you out.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Those are freaky! Love em'!

I like the tone matching you got between the skulls and the legs.

Good job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Creepy little guys.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Roxy -- my god that would be epic. If I only understood electronics.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome. They would totally freak me out!


----------



## blueikaos (Oct 18, 2011)

Freaky!


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

OMG those are awsome!

Add 1 more project to my infinately growing list! Thanks


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Tape one to a rc truck and you could have some real fun!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I would put one on the toliet at home.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those are absolutely wonderful! I really, really like these. I would love to see a night picture of them. Excellent job!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome ! Indyandy idea to use a RC truck would be amazing !


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

ok, those r totally kewl!!!....omg, anything that is low to the ground and crawls, just creeps me out....just the thought of it moving creeps me out!!


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

How wide are these?


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Karen - they are larger than they look. The largest one is probably 18" across.
I think the skulls are 4 in. high.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They are fun little guys aren't they?


----------

